# Please Pray for my 7 month old daughter



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, Here is the story of my little girl...

When I was 2 months Pregnant with her, I developed an blood clot in the left leg. I was on blood thinners until she was born, At first they thought I was loosing her but lucky that i didnt. So at 34 weeks along, I wasnt getting no sleep, At 1am, It felt like I was peeing my self. Wasnt thinking about it. So I went back to bed until 5am, I went to the bathroom again and seen blood and went to the ER right away. I was so scared to death, A night before I had her I went in the hospital for bleeding but they couldnt find out were it was coming from and sent me home.
My daughter was born, And her lungs werent developed. They rushed her to the best hospital in US. I couldnt hold her for the first week of her life. She was so tiny. She weighted 5 pounds 6 ozs. 
2 days after she was born she developed 2 holes in her heart. They said to wait until she is a 1 years old until they will do something if it havent closed yet.

So on Monday Jan 4th, We went into the doctor's because she had a cold. And my other daughter was having seizures. 
We have been at the doctors since Monday and getting X-Rays and RSV Testing. On Tuesday they did an X-Ray and they didnt say nothing to me about the X-Rays that they were mild. Then we went to the doctors today, And he wanted another test because her heart looked inlarge. So the X-Rays were the same. The X-Rays ladies let me see them, The Left heart covers her whole side of her chest. Last night her feet were white as the snow. Today her face was puffy. They told me that it was her heart. She's not eatting that great. I breast feed her. She's getting tired to easy. And wants to sleep. They are worried that her heart will fail and give out. Im so scared to death. Im scared that she haves to go threw surgery that she wont be able to make it. 
She haves a appointment to see the heart Doctor 2morrow at 1:30pm. They wanted to be seen asap. 

Please keep a Pray for my little girl. Her name is "EVIE ODESSA JANE" She will be 7 months old 2morrow. 

Thanks, Misty & Family


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll be thinking of the 2 of you tomorrow. 
Don't forget if you need a listening ear please feel free to PM me 

ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 7, 2010)

I will definitely send positive thoughts your way. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Life is so precious!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope you don't mind if I post for people to send prayers and thoughts on my facebook...


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont mind


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh My she's adorable


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

And she also not gaining any weight. She only weights 12 pounds. *** I forgot to edit that.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks to everybody.. I will let everybody know what happens 2morrow.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a very trying time emotionally and physically you and your family. U will b in my thoughts and prays!!! Good luck tomorrow and get some sleep tonight if u can


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank You Denise. *HUGS TO ALL*


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 8, 2010)

She is so adorable. I will be praying for her and your family. Please update us when you get a chance. I will be thinking about you guys.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww. Thanks Amy,, I sure will update everybody


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

i am so very sorry to hear about your daughter, she will be in my thoughts tonight as well.

i am not sure where you are in michigan. but if there is anything i can help you will, i will try. i know it isn't much to offer, but just know that there are people around to help.

also feel free to pm me if you need to talk or anything. my box is always open.

katie

btw- she is adorable. such pretty blue eyes


----------



## degrassi (Jan 8, 2010)

Your family will be in my prayers. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2010)

:hug: I'm definitely keeping you in my thoughts! She is so precious.
She is absolutely gorgeous and adorable as well.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

:hug: You will be in my thoughts and prayers. She is a cutie.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 8, 2010)

Awh she's gorgeous, she'll be in my thoughts too  I love, love, love her name by the way If I ever have a girl Evie's right up there


----------



## cheryl (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh geez.. i'm so sorry to hear this

You both are in my thoughts


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 8, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you are your family through these difficult times.

-Dawn


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

AWWW she`s beautiful will send healing thoughts and love your way,ray::hug2:


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 8, 2010)

:hug: evie is certainly one beautiful little girl. am keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.

with love and best wished

donna x


----------



## hln917 (Jan 8, 2010)

Your daughter is beautiful. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

you see these kind of things on tv...but never think that they could be real ): im soooo sorry you are going through this. 

your little girl is such a beautiful baby, i love her blue eyes...

ill be praying for good news from the drs for her. be strong


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous little girl. I will be keeping her and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 8, 2010)

I will keep Evie in my thoughts today. She's such an adorable little girl.

ray:


----------



## kahlin (Jan 8, 2010)

She's adorable. I will be thinking of you and your family. This is so scary.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2010)

oh i am so sorry, i will keep her in my thoughts, i will also keep you in my thoughts. It is not easy dealing with any of this, when it comes to your kids you feel so helpless, you feel like you are thier mother so you should be able to do something to make them better, But you cant. Please trust in the doctors that they are doing the best they can for your baby girl, hugs to you, to Evie, and to your other daughter. Please let us know how they are both doing and how you are doing. My PM box is always open if you want to chat, or just cry. I had to watch my sister go through almost the same thing, she had twins , premature, and the littlest one had heart surgery twice before she was three months old, she was the smallest baby that they had to put a stint in. It was scary and i felt helpless standing by watching all this i could only imagine what she was going through

HUGS


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 8, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> i am so very sorry to hear about your daughter, she will be in my thoughts tonight as well.
> 
> i am not sure where you are in michigan. but if there is anything i can help you will, i will try. i know it isn't much to offer, but just know that there are people around to help.
> 
> ...


She is going to Bronson Hospital in Kalamzoo. Its the best in Michigan


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you all. I sure will keep all of you updated later, When I come back later.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 8, 2010)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2010)

Sending Prayers to Evie. ray:


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my, she's GORGEOUS.
Total Gerber Baby mixed with Americas Next Top Baby.
Anyways,
I'll totally keep you guys in my thoughts. Thats such horrible thing for such a young person to have to go through. 
I pray her doctor has some good news, for once.


P.S , in like.. 18 years may I set my little nephew up with her?.. arranged marriage, perhaps.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

Keeping your stunning gorgeous baby in my thoughts!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 9, 2010)

Misty I'm still thinking you and your family hoping your Daughter is alright 
:hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Oh my, she's GORGEOUS.
> Total Gerber Baby mixed with Americas Next Top Baby.
> Anyways,
> I'll totally keep you guys in my thoughts. Thats such horrible thing for such a young person to have to go through.
> ...


lol.... cute
thanks


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 9, 2010)

How is she?


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

********UPDATE**********

It took us 3 hrs at the Pediatric Cardiology. 
They did another ultrasound on her heart. That's what it took the longest. She was cranky and it was hard to keep her hold still. We had to give her sugar water. 
The RSV closed up. The PDA didnt. That is a channel that connects 2 large arteries. When babies are born its supposed to close and it didnt. Her lungs is getting to much blood flow. That is why she cant get good enough to breath. That is why shes on a breathing machine. She's not on it because shes sick. Her heart is larger because that channel didnt close. That is why shes always puffy, and her skin is whitish. They want to get that closed. They dont know if shes big enough to do a Catheterize coil operation. Or they will cut her open on the side underneath her arm. We have to go back up there next Friday to find out when they are doing the operation.They also have to wait on Michigan State University Hospital in Ann Arbor to see what they want to do. 
She is getting out of breath while shes eatting.
She have gained 1 pound in 3 months. And that is also from her heart. 

For me. I have to go on a dairy free diet. Because they think shes allergic to the diary. I have to get off of until her appointment and see she is eatting better or not. 

That is all for now!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 9, 2010)

:hug: Hopefully shes big enough that she doesn't have to be cut open  
Everything will be ok in the end.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 9, 2010)

you all have a rough road ahead


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

They will decide more on Friday if she is. If shes not they have to do something. They cant wait until shes bigger.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

And she's 7 months old at 12.3 pounds. She's tiny. Looks like she stopped gaining weight at 4 months. She was doing so good at the beginning.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 9, 2010)

:hug::hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 9, 2010)

:hug: ray: :hugsquish: :hug: ray: :hugsquish::hug: ray: :hugsquish: :hug: ray: :hugsquish::hug: ray: :hugsquish: :hug: ray: :hugsquish::hug: ray: :hugsquish: :hug: ray: :hugsquish::hug: ray: :hugsquish: :hug: ray: :hugsquish:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through - prayers and well wishes that the doctors can help little Evie.

:hug:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Denise


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 9, 2010)

My prayers go out to you and you adorable baby, I really hope all goes well for her. :hug2:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Kirsty


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thx for keeping us updated!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

You are very welcome


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor little Evie! I really hope she'll get better soon. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't even imagine what you must be going through. I hope her problems can get sorted and she'll grow into a happy bouncy toddler. She is so cute.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, She sure bouncy all the time.. Tries to bounce out of my arms


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's a guardian angel to watch over your little angel







:hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww, Thank You Basset...


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a newest photo i have taken of my sweet Evie


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

And trying to eat carrots... Hope ya enjoy!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 10, 2010)

Digital is cheap, take at least 100 a day  Post as many as you want! She is gorgeous!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Minda, Before sombody stold my camera, i had 600 photos of my kids, and then they deleted every one of them, But i got the camera back, And just started getting more pictures, just photobucket is so slow and only download one pic at a time.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 10, 2010)

Your beautiful little angel Evie will be in my prayers every day.

Pam


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

Your so kind Pam,


----------



## hln917 (Jan 10, 2010)

She has beautiful eyes!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

:thanks:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 11, 2010)

Misty she's adorable. She's a happy girl and that's all that matters


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww what adorable pictures of your little girl....she is just so cute!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 11, 2010)

:inlove: just love that one of evie covered in carrot! would definitely keep it to put on her 18th birthday card - or whatever age you 'come of age' in the states. it's one of those photos a mum just has to keep to show her fashionably dressed - made up to the nines- teenage daughter......preferably when she has all her friends over...


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 11, 2010)

lol.. yup.. that is for sure


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG Lover her smile I just melted when I say that 1st pic


----------



## pOker (Jan 11, 2010)

I am sending nothing but good wishes and prayers your way..Your daughter is certainly in my thoughts and prayers..I hope everything goes well and I am so sorry that you and the baby must go through this.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks you 2... *HUGS YOUR WAY*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 12, 2010)

Evie is so lovely, and looks like such a happy little girl. You are obviously giving her what she needs for her to be blossoming like that. Keep up the great work, and know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May God bless you today and each day as you continue on the road to healing for Evie.:inlove::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you pumpkin


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 14, 2010)

2 morrow on Friday we get to find out when her surgery is. Have to drive back to Kalamazoo to her heart doctor.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 15, 2010)

We'll keep you guys in our prayers!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank You Pumpkin,,


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2010)

Evie is very beautiful 
I hope everything goes well for her. I will have you both in my thoughts  x


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2010)

Misty how did the appointment go today?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 18, 2010)

ray:
Misty I've been thinking about you and your daughter all weekend hopping everything went all right.
:hug:


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW this is awful 
She's such a beautiful girl, I hope everything works out - please keep us updated.

xx


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 20, 2010)

hello all.. Sorry I havent been on since Friday. I was stuck in Bronson Hospital with my daughter since Friday. She was in the Children's hospital and was not doing good. but we are home now. I will explane everything once I get home. I am at my mother in laws was just checking the messages..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope that the fact that she got to come home is good news. Please keep us updated. Do you have a caringbridge.org page for people to follow?


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 20, 2010)

No, I dont know what that is... She's doing alright.. Just have to tube feed her and she might have to have 2 operations next month


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your Daughter wasn't doing well. I hope she gets better soon. :hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Hopefully after her surgrey she will start to grow and eat. But the Doctor's said that alot of infants that have a heart condtion and cant eat on their own. More likely that they need help even after surgery.

On Friday. We took her in the heart doctor for another check up and she had lost some weight. So she was hospitalize. She was doing so good for the 4 months of her life. But, She didnt do so good eatting since she's been born. I have told her Ped Doctor about it but all they could say that she was allergic to dairy. And that is all. So I have been fighting with the Peds about this for 3 months now and they are now worried because her weight is off the growing chart. Where she was hospitalize told me that the Peds should have done something before because she was starving to death and it could have been alot worse. I didnt know this and it is not my fault. Infants that have heart conditions any kind will starve them selves sometimes. So that is what Evie was doing. And she had no energy to eat and was to tried to eat. And she was in alittle pain also. So that is why she needs help to have a feeding tube. But it is hard right now too. Because my mother called me up there where I was at with my daughter causing problems... AHHH!!! 

So we are waiting for a phone call to see when her surgery is. And having a nurse coming to my place to help me with replacing the tube...


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

But 2 night, Evie pulled out her feeding tube like always. She was doing today at the hospital too. 
But she is at the ER and they are putting it back. My hubby is up there with her right now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 21, 2010)

Misty I am sorry to hear your Peds Doc didn't know enough to help your daughter. I hope soon you can start to new happy memories with her as she grows BIG and STRONG 
:hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks,,, She is alot happier and doesnt cry that much that now she is eatting like she should.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 21, 2010)

:bunnydance:what good news - am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers:hug::hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 21, 2010)

SO happy to Hear Misty!!! You all r still in my nightly prayers!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks to all


----------



## Saffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Am so pleased she is coming along .. sending you good vibes xx


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Staffy


----------



## Saffy (Jan 21, 2010)

More than welcome .. I have two (I was going to say little .. but one is 18 and the other 21) girls .. and all you want for them is THE BEST .. the best that you can do .. 

Your little girl is gorgeous ... and I have no doubt that she is going to grow up to be a lovely, happy, beautiful young lady .. Give her a hug from me xx


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks again. Im sure she will grow up beaaautiful. She is already sassy and can be naughty like taking her tube out and trying her way to get too it


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is newer picture of my daughter that i like for you people to enjoy!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 22, 2010)

You just made me go mad!!! I knew I replied to this photo but I couldn't find the reply lol, the realized i replied in you blog :O


----------



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww just look at that pretty little babygirl...what gorgeous eyes she has


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> You just made me go mad!!! I knew I replied to this photo but I couldn't find the reply lol, the realized i replied in you blog :O


lol


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Aww just look at that pretty little babygirl...what gorgeous eyes she has


Yup.. She haves my eyes


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 22, 2010)

:inlove:that is one pretty little lady - she looks really well and i love the expression on her face!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks,, I have a better pic of her that my mother in law got done for her just havent put it on yet


----------



## pOker (Jan 22, 2010)

aww she is so adorable..whatt a sweet little face she has.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Thanks


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2010)

************NEWS*************

Baby surgery is on Feb 12th in Ann Arbor Michigan. But we have to be up there on the 11th too to do some test.. It's 3 hrs away. So we have to spend the night up there so I wont be on the 11th of Feb


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 23, 2010)

ray:
I'll be thinking of the 2 of you on that day.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2010)

I will text message you too!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 23, 2010)

Yah. Misty will update me by text message while she's away so I can stay updated with Evie and how she's doing. So if anyone wants to know let me know and tell yah what I know.


----------



## MILU (Jan 23, 2010)

May God bless this beautiful little girl and give her health and strength to overcome the challenges that arose. I hope she's better. Love makes things possible, keep the faith!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank You hotmaildeal!!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope all goes well for your little girl. She is beautiful. I'm very sorry that you have to go through all of this; my niece had a hole in her heart and it was tremendously nerve wracking until it was corrected. I can't imagine if it had been my own child! Stay strong and best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank You Ren!!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 24, 2010)

prayers and good wishes being sent your way. i hope time doesnt crawl too slowly until evie's surgery.

x


----------



## yngmea (Jan 24, 2010)

hugs. hope things are getting better for your pretty little girl.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 24, 2010)

We'll all be thinking and praying for you xx


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 24, 2010)

Hugs to all,, Thanks everyone for being there and talkin to me


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 24, 2010)

Would it be ok if I put Evie and your family on our church's prayer chain when she is in Ann Arbor having her surgery? Thinking of you guys often and praying that you've found the right docs that can restore your beautiful little girl to good health.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes you can pumpkin.. At our church she's in the temple..


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

Today we took all the kids to their check-up appointments. 
Evie is gaining weight good. We have a nurse coming to the house weekly to weigh her.
On Jan 21 she weighted 12 lbs 9.6 oz.
On Jan 25 she weighted 12 lbs 12 oz.
Today at the doctor's she weighted 12 lbs. 14 oz.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 26, 2010)

:hug:Go Evie!!! what lovely news. must be all those pureed carrots!

keeping you in thoughts and prayers

donna x


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

*lol.. but no carrots for right now.. they dont want her to eat no baby food. 

hartleybun wrote: *


> :hug:Go Evie!!! what lovely news. must be all those pureed carrots!
> 
> keeping you in thoughts and prayers
> 
> donna x


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm happy to hear your precious baby is doing well. I'll continue to keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank You Patti..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 26, 2010)

Yah I'm so happy she's gaining weight


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

Me too.. And she is also drinking out of the bottle too:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 26, 2010)

inkbouce:Go Evie, and go Mommy, for taking such good care of your precious little girl. She'll be on our prayer chain for her surgery!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Pumpkin,,


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

but today when we are at the doctor's the doc doesnt like her eye looks like because its droopy


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 27, 2010)

((HUGS)) to you and your family! I'm glad she's starting to slowly gain weight! xxx


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 29, 2010)

*****GOOD NEWS*****

Baby haves been eatting the whole 4 oz bottle every 3 hrs just before she wouldn't have nothing to do with it. 

She gaining alot of weight now!!!! She's now 13 lbs and 6 ozs...


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2010)

inkbouce:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2010)

Yay! Big, fat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 29, 2010)

yes she is getting there... Her face is getting chunky...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 29, 2010)

Yah Evie is doing better


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 29, 2010)

much happier and better.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 30, 2010)

:hug::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 30, 2010)

YES!!!! Keep it up, Evie!:highfive::bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

2morrow is Evie's test at the hospital and Friday is the surgery..

She haves to stop eating at 8am and can only have water or pedilite from 8am to 10am. The hospital is 1 1/2 hrs from us. They are going to give her a shot to put her to sleep to do whole bunch of test 2morrow too. But the surgery isnt until Friday early. I am keeping Rebecca updated with texting on phone.. Wish us Luck!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

Good Lucky. I'm sure she'll do fine


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca.. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be keeping Evie in my thoughts. Rebecca - you best do a good job on updating us!!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup and she's a great person too!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

Patti I'll do my best. I work tomorrow and Friday so I'll update when I arrive home from work or at work if I have an update


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Patti I'll do my best. I work tomorrow and Friday so I'll update when I arrive home from work or at work if I have an update


:thumbup I know everyone will be worried until we hear good news.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

:group:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 10, 2010)

:goodluck


sas :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover: :clover::clover: :clover:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 10, 2010)

Fingers and paws all crossed here! We'll be lifting extra prayers for Evie, you, your family, and all of the medical staff who'll be taking care of your precious baby girl.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank You Pumpkin!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 11, 2010)

fingers and paws crossed here too. keeping you and everybun involved in this in our prayers.:hug:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thinking very positive thoughts for you both!! ray:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and little Evie


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Misty and Evie have arrived at the hospital


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

They are now waiting for X-rays


----------



## Nela (Feb 11, 2010)

You two are in my thoughts :rose:Thank you for the updates Rebecca


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 11, 2010)

Sending good vibes for a peaceful visit and great results... ray: ray:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Everything went good today. Evie's Surgery is set for 7am Friday.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for keeping us updated. We'll be praying for Evie tomorrow!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Evie has a lot of people pulling for her today.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you guys so much. They just took her back to the operation. It took awhile because they want to make sure she can breth on her own. They will be breating for her. The operation will take 2 hrs and after that we wont be seeing her 2 hrs after that. They want to make sure she can breath and stuff first... Hopefully she will pull threw and can come home today later on.. 
I am on the internet at the hospital waiting for my daughter.. 
Thanks to everyone!!

Hugs


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2010)

She may get to come home today? That's wonderful. I assumed she would be hospitalized for a few days.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Misty I know she'll pull through she's a strong girl!!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 12, 2010)

If everything goes okay today and breaths on her own she will come home today. I sure will everyone know asap...

Right now. They got the device in and are taking pictures but we wont be able to see her right away. 
But I will let everyone now on every update..

Thanks to everyone.. Hugs to all the great people


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 12, 2010)

See is a awlays been a figher and always will be.. She is a strong little girl.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 12, 2010)

***UPDATE***

Baby is done with the surgrey, We will be going up to the recovery.. I will write later..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2010)

inkbouce:inkelepht::bunnydance::highfive:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

YAH!!!! I knew she'd make it


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 12, 2010)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:

donna xx


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 12, 2010)

awwww.....she's beautiful!! sorry i didn't see this sooner....i'm so glad her surgery went okay!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks to all


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

So how is she doing now that your home?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 12, 2010)

She is sure whinny and I think she's sore.. We have gaven her tynol and that is all.. She's fighting to go to bed right now. Hopefully she will feel better tomorrow.. I will update sometime tomorrow. Have a great night peeps... 
Hugs


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 13, 2010)

It sounds like she did great...what a dear little trouper she is. You sure will have some amazing stories to tell when she gets older. How are you doing, Mom? I can't imagine how stressful yesterday must have been on you. Let us know how things are going. We'll continue to pray for good health and strength for Evie and all of you!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm doing alright.. Was very crabby with everybody but Im alright today. I sure will keep everybody posted and even take picutres of my little kidos.. Maybe I will keep an Blog on them....lol


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 13, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> .. Was very crabby with everybody but Im alright today.


:hug: be as crabby as you like! you have the right to be crabby given all that you are going thru:hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd be waaayyyy past crabby! I'd be a quivering mass of nerves. How are the other kids doing? They're all so adorable! Thinking of you as you (hopefully) settle in to "normal" life again.:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 13, 2010)

hartleybun wrote:


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > .. Was very crabby with everybody but Im alright today.
> ...



I second that! Sending :hug: your way...I think you both need and deserve them. 

ink iris:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a text from Misty tonight. They are in the ER  
Evie has a fever and is having problems breathing.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 14, 2010)

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2010)

Praying for good news.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 14, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Praying for good news.


Me too!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 14, 2010)

ray:ray::hug::hug:


----------



## Nela (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoping everything is alright... :rose:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 14, 2010)

The last text I recicved late last night was, The doc's think it's a viral cold but there going to do more test in the morning.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 14, 2010)

I've recived a few more message from Misty. She's say's she doing ok. Evie is on Oxygen to help her breath and she will most likely be staying till Monday.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 14, 2010)

Last update before I head to work. Evie is alret and was on Misty lap playing with her toes and trying to steal mommy's soda


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 15, 2010)

We'll keep sending ray:ray:ray:ray:! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 15, 2010)

Evie wil be spending the night tonight. They wont release her till she's off the oxygen and the doc's have the results from the test. 
So here's hopping she's feeling better in the morning and ready to head home.
Oh I almost forgot, Misty told me Evie sat up on the bed by herself. That's a FIRST for her


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay Evie! way to go girl! You just keep on improving, and stop scaring your mommy like that 

Sending healing vibes her way, too.


----------



## Nela (Feb 15, 2010)

Get better soon precious! ink iris:


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 15, 2010)

:hug::hugrayers for you all

xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 15, 2010)

No update today  I hopping everything is well.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 15, 2010)

We just got back home from Ann Arbor a few hrs ago.. 
Evie was tested for RSV. But she was first stage of heart failure. She is home, but we have an appointment 2morrow to see the peds.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is RSV.. If people dont know what it is...
http://www.essortment.com/all/rsvininfants_rlbk.htm


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 15, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> We just got back home from Ann Arbor a few hrs ago..
> Evie was tested for RSV. *But she was first stage of heart failure*. She is home, but we have an appointment 2morrow to see the peds.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 16, 2010)

I got to see Evie on WebCam  She's just a cute in the photo's. I'm going out to make her a carepackage


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 16, 2010)

ray:ray:ray::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks you guys.... hugs


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)

We found out today that baby haves Bronchopneumonia and the RSV.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 16, 2010)

OH Misty that doesn't sound good. hugs


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 16, 2010)

Poor Evie! Is she being treated outpatient? I'll continue to keep your baby in my thoughts.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 16, 2010)

She was an outpatient for her surgery. But we just went to the Peds for a checkup. And she told us. Were she was at for the few days they didnt tell us anything about the monia.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 16, 2010)

That sucks  My brother had RSV a few times when he was little. He is a severe asthmatic and had to spend a few weeks in the hospital each time because of it. 

I hope your little girl does ok and doesn't get anymore complications.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh no 
Did she get to come home with you, or are they keeping her in the hospital?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 17, 2010)

She came home with us yesterday!!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 18, 2010)

Baby just started sitting up two days ago and i found her bottom of her tooth poking threw her gums!!! So happy
:time::woohoo


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2010)

Yah she's making strides for the good!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## pOker (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been checking this daily--ohh poor little Evie..

I am sending her sooo many good wishes..
She is just a sweet little thing!
And congratsss that she is sitting up and her tooth is coming through..Evan sat up at 6 months and was walking by 8 months so keep that kid going.

I'm praying for ya'll


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Hannah.. Hugs to ya


----------



## pOker (Feb 19, 2010)

Anytime you want to PM me just to chat, please feel free


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 19, 2010)

you can do the same


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 20, 2010)

How awesome to be able to see those "normal" milestones after so much stress in your lives. We'll keep you guys in our prayers in the days and weeks to come. How are the other kids doing?


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 21, 2010)

All kids are doing great... Thanks for asking though


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 7, 2010)

I sent my package off Yesterday to Misty. It should arrive hopefully by the end of the week if not my early next week  

I hope the kids like their gifts


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 7, 2010)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 7, 2010)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Denise


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

**~**~NEWS!!**~**~**

Evie had her heart doctor app today. She lost a little weight and is tiny. She is at 14 pounds 1 oz. At her regular doctor last week she was at 14 pounds 6 ozs. But we just pulled out her feeding tube 2 days ago. She will only eat the botle with formula, baby cereal and haves to have fruit juice from a can of fruit or some kind of juice.. If you tried to feed her just plain formula. She wont touch it but she haves to eat. 
Her vauve (spell) is narrow from her PDA. So they want her back in 2 months but everything is great with her heart now. We just need her to gain more weight.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh wow, I just found this thread... I'm so glad to hear some good news that they think everything is great with her heart and is sitting up and has new teeth (aren't babies just too cute with those gummy smiles and little teeth poking through?) Here's hoping she gains weight at a good rate! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Evie!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank You Amanda! :hug1


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 10, 2010)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:what good news! i guess evie has to learn to eat all over again!

im glad things are going so well for you all

xx


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes she does just like a new born...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2010)

The package is in Michigan!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 14, 2010)

My Poor Miss. Evie been getting sick again.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh no... poor little button! Prayers winging your way from us!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of you! C'mon, Evie! Fight it off!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor baby! Hope its nothing too serious and she feels better soon. 












































sas ray:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Aw i'm sorry to hear that Evie isn't well again

Keeping her in my thoughts


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope our little Evie feels better soon. And my package arrives soon!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank You all of you...


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 16, 2010)

:hug: thinking of you and keeping you all in our prayers. :hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 16, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 16, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> The package is in Michigan!!



I read the notice wrong. It had arrived the USA. Still waiting for it to arrive somewhere so I know it's not lost. 

Stupid US Postal taking to long to get the package to Misty.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes it is!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2010)

The package finally arrived!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 20, 2010)

YES!!!! And very cute though... Love them all.. Thank you Rebecca


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 20, 2010)

Early this morning about 6 am. Evie woke up crying. She couldnt breath. We gave her a brething treatment. It helped just a little bit.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2010)

My poor girl. Get better Evie!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 21, 2010)

How's she doing today?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

She's doing alright.. Have a runny nose and wizzing today.


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there,
I've read through your thread about Evie and was mentally cheering for her and you when the posts came about her doing well.

You have a beautiful daughter who looks so happy in her photos. It must be all the love she gets from you and the other members of her family ink iris:

May the Doctors help to get Evie feeling well again.

Fight onlittle cutie! 

:bunnyhug:

Jo xx


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

AWWWW!! Thank You for the comment... She sure cute


----------



## mistyjr (May 9, 2011)

Evie will be 2 next month. But she is having some problems and today she had to get some test done to see if she haves Croins Disease.


----------



## jujub793 (May 10, 2011)

prayers and positive vibes sent your way!!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 10, 2011)

Oh my. I have Crohn's Disease.

The good thing about Crohn's Disease is it's manageable and a lot of people live normal lives with it. Wishing you guys the best!


----------



## hippity18 (May 10, 2011)

ray:


----------



## mistyjr (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Julie, Kelli and Candee!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 10, 2011)

I just found this message but I pray shes feeling better now. She is so tiny cute and precious. Shes a doll. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2011)

Hi Misty

I just read through this blog. (I don't come on this section often I guess I better check it in the future). 

Boy both you and Evie have been through so much these past few months.She is a real tropper. Believe their are adults out their that couldn't deal with even a little of what she's been through.

I hope and pray ray:for the best for her and you and your family.

She is one *BEAUTIFUL* little girl.

Susan


----------



## mistyjr (May 11, 2011)

Thank You Susan! :hug:


----------

